# Menards vs Tinman3rail and beyond



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

Well, live and learn.............somehow I lost track of the Menard suggestion and went with Tinman3rail. Track from Tinman3rail just arrived today and it does look good. paid $90 for 30ea 10" straight and 12 031 curves. after checking back on the Menard links it appears even with shipping costs it would have been a "wash" and I would have ended up with new track. BUT, what I would not have gotten from Menards is the "hand holding" I needed. Rich at Tinman was most helpful and it does give me a source to get rid of my old track. 

I can readily see that i'll need to quickly expand from a simple oval. Gotta figure out what to get next without spending a ton. If I'm going to get my grandkids excited about these old trains I need a better intro layout than a 4x8 oval.


----------



## Spence (Oct 15, 2015)

Best of luck with your project.


----------



## Chiefmcfuz (Dec 30, 2008)

I have a bunch of switches from them and can't figure out how to get them to work. Did you get any other things from them?


----------



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

Chiefmcfuz said:


> I have a bunch of switches from them and can't figure out how to get them to work. Did you get any other things from them?


no just the track; I did notice that it took a bit of an effort to connect many of them but I figure that being tight isn't all bad....initially. next i'd need a couple of switches but maybe I need to look for other sources.

take care


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

newoldguy said:


> no just the track; I did notice that it took a bit of an effort to connect many of them but I figure that being tight isn't all bad....initially. next i'd need a couple of switches but maybe I need to look for other sources.
> 
> take care


Lionel tubular track is widely available. eBay, swap meets and train shows have lots of track and switches. Very inexpensive. If you want to get your grandkids excited, take them to a train show. It might cost a few bucks but you'll learn a lot, meet new friends and the kids will be awed. 

The "O" gauge switches are pretty good, but "027" switches are finicky. Gargraves makes a very good and reasonably priced switch that mates well with O and O27 profile track.


----------



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

*back at this "project".....ping pong table layout??*

itz been a long while but since my last post: joined local O train club; ran my train at a Dallas show; took grandkids to train show; and picked up a couple of switches from tinman; 

now back to layout for a guy who has no room and can't lift sheet of plywood: debating the 2" rigid foam board that I can lift and store near ceiling in garage; or someone has suggested using ping pong table (fold and roll it out of the way); anyone using a ping pong table? or the rigid foam?

thanks,

greg


----------



## Roving Sign (Apr 23, 2017)

look at your living space and consider opportunities for an "around the room" line. You dont have to give up so much surface area for this kind of loop - you can mount track on 1x4 wood - easier to lift!


----------



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

If I tried to pull that off my wife would have my head on a platter...…..thks


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

newoldguy said:


> itz been a long while but since my last post: joined local O train club; ran my train at a Dallas show; took grandkids to train show; and picked up a couple of switches from tinman;
> 
> now back to layout for a guy who has no room and can't lift sheet of plywood: debating the 2" rigid foam board that I can lift and store near ceiling in garage; or someone has suggested using ping pong table (fold and roll it out of the way); anyone using a ping pong table? or the rigid foam?
> 
> ...


Greg, So nice to hear you have been getting into the hobby and bringing your grandchildren with you. They will be so excited if you are able to build a layout.

I have two suggestions. 

#1. The ping pong table. It works! I actually did that one year. It was a little flimsy and I did not like taking every thing off when I folded it up. It also takes up a lot of space when folded up.

#2. In my garage I have a piece of 4X8 plywood that is connected with pulleys to the ceiling. I have a small electric winch which will pull it up to the ceiling. It is used for storing lawn furniture in the winter. It is a little complicated to set up, but it could work very well for your trains. Bring it down when you want to run the trains and pull it up when you are done.


Good luck...


----------



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

i know that is the right way...……...not sure how to build the lifting mechanism; will ponder over a glass of scotch


----------



## Millstonemike (Aug 9, 2018)

newoldguy said:


> ... If I'm going to get my grandkids excited about these old trains ...


Kids like to touch, kids like controlling the action, kids like to be involved.

When my kids were young, I got a G-scale Christmas time setup because: (1) Play-Mobile made sets with opening cars, removable figures, etc.; and (2) The Play-Mobile sets were their toys and they could take a beating. It worked very well for two reasons: (1) They controlled the show without me worrying that some $1,500 collector grade loco is going to suffer damage; and (2) It was only at Christmas time. So they didn't get bored of them after a while never to use them again. Each year they were interested. One of the best winter days we had was building a paper machete tunnel. Lots of messy hands having a ball.

My takeaways: Let them use stuff they can touch, play with and control without fear of damage (save the good stuff for later). And involve them in building stuff where they can actually help, not just handhold them.


----------



## newoldguy (Feb 11, 2018)

thanks and agree!


----------

